# Can pet shops sell puppies?



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

My cousin bought a puppy a week or so ago, and she said she is off her food. I asked where from and she said a pet shop? I didnt know they were allowed to sell them anymore. Anybody know? 
Cheers


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Sadly, yes they are allowed to sell them. Not a place I would ever reccomend buying a puppy from.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

midori said:


> Sadly, yes they are allowed to sell them. Not a place I would ever reccomend buying a puppy from.


Nor me!!! But unfortunately she didnt take any of our advice and just rushed into it right after deciding her 18month old son 'might like a puppy' :s

Have pestered her into going to the vets. This is where she gets her first vet bill and realises she should have thought about other costs of a pet...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Most of these dogs come from puppy farms and are in awful condition both inside and out did she not watch rogue traders last week!!

Get the puppy to a vet ASAP and expect some hefty bills!!

Marina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The pets shops near me mainly sell mongrel puppies which have come from local people. Some stupis woman rang the sanctuary saying she had bought a supposedly pedigree fox terrier pup from a shop in Blackpool and when she had it a couple of months noticed it was turning into a Rottwiler Ha Ha I couldnt help but s******. The shop said they would contact the breeder but never got back to her........I wonder why:whistling2: I agree petshops shouldnt be allowed to sell any puppies:devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Out of interest, where did she buy it from/what area? I think I might know where she got it.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Out of interest, where did she buy it from/what area? I think I might know where she got it.


She is up north (i love how most of my family are nice and far away lol) in north sunderland. she didnt say what the shop was. 
i have told her to go to the vet (shes finally given in and is going at 2pm today) and told her to ring the shop and find out a) how old she was when they had her away from the mother and b) if they had any of her siblings and if they have had any probs too. i doubt the sop will tell her much though, considering its probably form a bloody puppy farm churning them out in their hundreds.

fingers crossed the vet will find out what the problem is, and she will learn to listen to the rest of us when she get her nice big bills! (i bet she hasnt got insurance, she is always going on about how broke they are- another reason we told her to think carefully before getting a puppy.. does she listen?...)

ps: excuse my crap spelling, i cant type fast to save my life and am trying to msn her for info on her puppy's behaviour at the same time, lol!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lets hope its nothing serious poor puppy


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

i know- she said she has had her about a week, and that she hasn't eaten much at all- and that today she has even gone off the bacon treats she usually likes. hope its nothing serious. will keep you all posted if she bothers to get back to me after the vet appointment!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a dam shame that Petshops are allowed to get away with selling puppies. Considering the EVERYTHING says to see the pups with their mum.

Not just that but having been moved, then moved again and diets changed etc. Poor pups won't know wether they are coming or going.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's a dam shame that Petshops are allowed to get away with selling puppies. Considering the EVERYTHING says to see the pups with their mum.
> 
> Not just that but having been moved, then moved again and diets changed etc. Poor pups won't know wether they are coming or going.


yeah, and what about overnight? shops shut around 5.30- do they get left alone all that time? that can't be good for their development- when theyre just getting over leaving their mother they should be bonding with you straight away- theyre babies and need taking care of, not to be left in a shop with noone to play with or let them outside, and no structure to their day? i cant imagine its good for them. poor things.

hehe, different subject entirely, but my gsd is snoring sooooooo loud its givng me the giggles!!)


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I often wonder what happens to these pup's/kittens that are for sale when the pet shop closes on a Saturday, are they left the rest of the week-end on their own, or would someone take them home.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had a pet shop puppy brought to me as they said it wouldnt eat anymore and they couldnt afford vet bills, he was very sorry for himself. I had him admitted to the vets through another sanctuary that would take full responsibility for him. He needed a major op to remove the the rubber teat he had swallowed and was very poorly but recovered in the end. Petshops never vet the buyers so sadly anyone idiot can buy one


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

ferretlad said:


> I often wonder what happens to these pup's/kittens that are for sale when the pet shop closes on a Saturday, are they left the rest of the week-end on their own, or would someone take them home.


i know- i'd hate to think. from our experience they need letting out a billion times an hour- imagine the state they are sat in when the staff get back? and they get so bored even at home- they need constant attention to learn, they must be so agitated penned up all that time?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fraggle said:


> yeah, and what about overnight? shops shut around 5.30- do they get left alone all that time? that can't be good for their development- when theyre just getting over leaving their mother they should be bonding with you straight away- theyre babies and need taking care of, not to be left in a shop with noone to play with or let them outside, and no structure to their day? i cant imagine its good for them. poor things.
> 
> hehe, different subject entirely, but my gsd is snoring sooooooo loud its givng me the giggles!!)


 
Exactly.

When we have a litter of puppies, I sleep downstairs the whole time. Mum needs breaks for a start and pups want feeding even at night time.
By time pups go to new homes I'm normally walking dead. But pups need so much care.
One thing you could say is, that if she fails to take the pup to the vets then she is breaking the law and would be prosicuted for it. EVERYONE has a duty of care to take ANY animal that needs vet care to a vet straight away. Even leaving it a few days will lead to being done.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> I often wonder what happens to these pup's/kittens that are for sale when the pet shop closes on a Saturday, are they left the rest of the week-end on their own, or would someone take them home.


 
Years ago our local petshop used to sell kittens and any that wernt sold they used to ring and ask us to take. I went mental everytime until the owner agreed they would stop selling them and instead gave the people our number so we could offer correct advise and make sure that they spayed the mum as well as making sure the kittens went to good vetted homes.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When we have a litter of puppies, I sleep downstairs the whole time. Mum needs breaks for a start and pups want feeding even at night time.
> By time pups go to new homes I'm normally walking dead. But pups need so much care.
> One thing you could say is, that if she fails to take the pup to the vets then she is breaking the law and would be prosicuted for it. EVERYONE has a duty of care to take ANY animal that needs vet care to a vet straight away. Even leaving it a few days will lead to being done.


yeah- apparently her fella is at the vets with the puppy now. fingers crossed its nothing serious. 
we have had one dog from rescue as a 1 yr old, and one puppy about to go to rescue as the owner had died, and then i grew up with a rescue puppy- they are hard work and demand sooooo much time! i cant imagine what it must be like to have them from the very beginning- you breeders must be exhausted!!! ill bet its very rewarding though


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fraggle said:


> yeah- apparently her fella is at the vets with the puppy now. fingers crossed its nothing serious.
> we have had one dog from rescue as a 1 yr old, and one puppy about to go to rescue as the owner had died, and then i grew up with a rescue puppy- they are hard work and demand sooooo much time! i cant imagine what it must be like to have them from the very beginning- you breeders must be exhausted!!! ill bet its very rewarding though


 

We haven't had a litter now for over a year and a half. with my sons Autism and having to be full on with him and having moved house early last year, we felt it was better not to. And now with the economic climate and people dumping large dogs left right and centre, it just would not be right to do so. I know a few breeders who have almost full litters of puppies at 15 weeks old with no sign of new homes.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> We haven't had a litter now for over a year and a half. with my sons Autism and having to be full on with him and having moved house early last year, we felt it was better not to. And now with the economic climate and people dumping large dogs left right and centre, it just would not be right to do so. I know a few breeders who have almost full litters of puppies at 15 weeks old with no sign of new homes.


ouch- thats a lot of puppies to keep an eye on! one at a time s plenty for me hehe!
sounds like you are being very sensible with your breeding. ill bet they are hard to get homes for if you still have them after the 'cute tiny' stage. i work in a pub and have seen 6 customers rehome dogs in the space of 2 years. only one of them was for what i classed as a good reason. its a shame people dont look nto all the pros and cons before they decide to take on a dog.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When we have a litter of puppies, I sleep downstairs the whole time. Mum needs breaks for a start and pups want feeding even at night time.
> By time pups go to new homes I'm normally walking dead. But pups need so much care.
> One thing you could say is, that if she fails to take the pup to the vets then she is breaking the law and would be prosicuted for it. EVERYONE has a duty of care to take ANY animal that needs vet care to a vet straight away. Even leaving it a few days will lead to being done.


 
I do the same, as do most breeders I know. There are so many things that can go wrong if a litter is not proerly supervised. 

Another thing is socialisation. I do know some breeders who have kennels, but litters are reared in the home at least partly, which is where they should be if they are going to pet homes. I ensure all my pups get human attention both within their litter and individually, especially when they are nearing the time to go to their new homes. I also make sure they hae hd at least one outing on their own in the car and carried. It makes if so much easier for new owners, and not one of my puppies has cried at night in it's new home, partly due to socialisationa nd probably partly due to the fact their new owner would have visitid several times and given the pup a name it recognises. They are also at least partially toilet trained when they go to their homes. It is simply not possible for any of this to happen in a shop envionment. 

Shop or not, I do not agree with anyone turning up and being able to take puppy away on the day. There should alway be a 'cooling off' period. If they really want the puppy, they'll be prepared to go away,tink about it, and collect in a week o so. (with maybe a visit in between)


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

midori said:


> Shop or not, I do not agree with anyone turning up and being able to take puppy away on the day. There should alway be a 'cooling off' period. If they really want the puppy, they'll be prepared to go away,tink about it, and collect in a week o so. (with maybe a visit in between)


too true! you have to answer a hundred questions if you get a dog from a breeder or a rescue centre- and go back at least once before you take them- why should it be different if you go to a shop? and how can you have your home properly set up with all the things a puppy will need and have everything safely out of their way so they dont hurt themselves if you decide in 5 minutes?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When we get press coverage for the animals at the sanctuary(not dogs) we always tell the all of the interested people to ring back the next week for an appointment to view, its amazing how many dont bother which means it was an impulse which is why we tell them to call back.This gives them time to think about it and change their minds before the adoption process starts


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> When we get press coverage for the animals at the sanctuary(not dogs) we always tell the all of the interested people to ring back the next week for an appointment to view, its amazing how many dont bother which means it was an impulse which is why we tell them to call back.This gives them time to think about it and change their minds before the adoption process starts


that's a good idea. i bet you would have loads of people just turn up and decide they want one. 

when we got our collie from the border collie trust we had to make an appointment, then have an interview and fill in forms about us, our home, our jobs, lifestyle, dog experience, where our local vet is based etc... then we got to go back and they introduced us to dogs they thought WE would be suitable for, and only the ones they thought suited us and our lifestyles and experience. they are quite fussy, which is what i liked about them. ferris had some seperation anxiety issues which they thought would take months to solve, and he was afraid of toys, but one nice covered crate and a few days of hugs later, and he was absolutely fine  i'm glad they helped us pick the right dog and glad we took the time to do it properly.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

For those of you who know Nukas story 

Her previous owner bought her in a pet shop.............

i dont really have to say anymore do i :bash::bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The pets shops near me mainly sell mongrel puppies which have come from local people. Some stupis woman rang the sanctuary saying she had bought a supposedly pedigree fox terrier pup from a shop in Blackpool and when she had it a couple of months noticed it was turning into a Rottwiler Ha Ha I couldnt help but s******. The shop said they would contact the breeder but never got back to her........I wonder why:whistling2: I agree petshops shouldnt be allowed to sell any puppies:devil:


Hey Shell, I have heard many horror stories about puppies bought from that Blackpool pet shop! Including one where the family bought a Bichon Frise puppy for their daughter. It slept on her bed that first night. The next morning, the daughter woke up to a dead puppy on the bed! The family rang the shop, who told them "If you buy a puppy from here & it dies just before you get in your car, its nothing to do with us!" Charming!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Shell, I have heard many horror stories about puppies bought from that Blackpool pet shop! Including one where the family bought a Bichon Frise puppy for their daughter. It slept on her bed that first night. The next morning, the daughter woke up to a dead puppy on the bed! The family rang the shop, who told them "If you buy a puppy from here & it dies just before you get in your car, its nothing to do with us!" Charming!


Which one is it, the one in town or the one near the rep shop?? This woman wiith the Rottie truly believed it has turned from a Fox terrier into a Rottie:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Which one is it, the one in town or the one near the rep shop?? This woman wiith the Rottie truly believed it has turned from a Fox terrier into a Rottie:lol2:


 It is the one with World in it's name. I have never been but have heard lots about it! A friend I used to work at Pets At Home with got his Scottish Terrier from there. The 'pedigree papers' were like something from Monopoly! :lol2:


----------

